# Drivers seat tilting back on its own?



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has experienced the drivers seat tilting slightly back on its own? Every other day I find myself tilting the seat forward a little. Pretty sure if I was just imagining it then by now the seat would be touching the steering wheel with the amount of times I've adjusted it.

The dealers had a look while the car was in getting other work done and they said no fault found. Also noticed sometimes when sitting down and pushing back into the seat, you can hear it click around where the lumbar support area is.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes it's pretty dangerous too!

I find if I adjust the seat and then lean backwards it just lies down.

Bit of a faff to get it right so I stopped messing.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep mine did this. Was really irritating

After 6 months took it back to dealers who said they couldn't find a fault. They must have tightened a bolt or fastening as it hasn't done it since.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have experienced the same, the mrs thought I was up to no good...


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

The same thing happens to me all the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

MarcF-TT said:


> Wondering if anyone has experienced the drivers seat tilting slightly back on its own? Every other day I find myself tilting the seat forward a little. Pretty sure if I was just imagining it then by now the seat would be touching the steering wheel with the amount of times I've adjusted it.


The back of my drivers seat in my mk2 did this .... though if I left it, the seat would stop once it reached a certain point of 'reclined-ness'.

I asked the dealer about it but they started off by giving me some guff about taking the car in for a couple of days to test the seat and a mandatory service charge if it didn't turn out to be a manufacturing fault, so I just left it and put up with straightening the back up a tiny bit once every week or so.

I suspect in my case it might have been caused by me having a tracker fitted which I _think_ may have been put in the back of the drivers seat. Maybe they didn't tighten it up enough hence the slight slippage.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Not sure if i'm correct but I believe it is the massage function of the car. The back support would move around to fit the person's back when first sitting down.

Then after driving for a while, more than 45' , 1 hour I guess, if I moved my body a bit in the chair then the back support would also run up down and around for a couple of minutes, to massage your lower back.

There are a whole lot of these settings in vcds as I can see.


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

That back lumbar adjustment I found on two occasions moved away from my set position?
I then had to adjust it back to where it was. Not sure if a bug or something else?
Doesnt move up or down to suggest its massaging, just moves all the way back into the seat and stays there.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I definitely get unsolicited movements in the lumbar support.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Just following this up, it still happens on mine. Fairly certain it's not the lumbar support but the seat itself. Every few days to once a week I'm tilting the drivers seat forward a little.

Would love to get this fixed.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Mines goes into the dealer on Friday to hopefully get this problem finally fixed. They said it needed a new part. I can report back once the car is returned. They're also looking at the creaking seat (again). The fix they last did lasted all of a week.


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mine is going in tomorrow and I will ask them about my creaking seat. Does yours creak as you go round corners or move about ? Also I suspect I have the folding back seat problem. As every couple of days I seem to have to give the seat adjuster a small turn to set the seat back a little more up right.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Also have a creaking seat, though sounds like it's the passenger seat. Would you guys mind posting back what actions the dealer took/parts fitted?


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

nig327 said:


> Mine is going in tomorrow and I will ask them about my creaking seat. Does yours creak as you go round corners or move about ? Also I suspect I have the folding back seat problem. As every couple of days I seem to have to give the seat adjuster a small turn to set the seat back a little more up right.


It was creaking for both. More annoying going round corners.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

MarcF-TT said:


> Also have a creaking seat, though sounds like it's the passenger seat. Would you guys mind posting back what actions the dealer took/parts fitted?


My dealer tried to resolve the creaking seat by "Removed OSF seat and backing plates. Applied friction spray to underside of trim".

It worked for a day.


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mine is still in (day 3) waiting a 'part' will try to find out what they did when I pick the car up.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Whole frame is needing to be replaced to resolve creaking. Car goes back in in December for two days.


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Got mine back without the creaking seat and the tilt feels a lot better. They changed the seat back and got a some 'felt' from Audi to sort out the creaking. The seat feels nice and firm and so far no issues..


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

MarcF-TT said:


> Wondering if anyone has experienced the drivers seat tilting slightly back on its own? Every other day I find myself tilting the seat forward a little. Pretty sure if I was just imagining it then by now the seat would be touching the steering wheel with the amount of times I've adjusted it.
> 
> The dealers had a look while the car was in getting other work done and they said no fault found. Also noticed sometimes when sitting down and pushing back into the seat, you can hear it click around where the lumbar support area is.


So sorry for resurecting an old thread OP and others. I just need to know:
How/or has this issue been solved for you guys?

p.s- this is one of the rare threads that voiced this issue. Very little people acknowledege it. Mine is regular 2.0 2015 TT with super sport seats.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

captainhero17 said:


> p.s- this is one of the rare threads that voiced this issue. Very little people acknowledege it. Mine is regular 2.0 2015 TT with super sport seats.


Yes people seem quite laid back about it. :lol:


----------



## ModJ (Feb 16, 2017)

I had the very annoying creaking seat which
was fixed by the dealer replacing the seat base

It was the drivers side and any side to side motion
caused the creak


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ModJ said:


> I had the very annoying creaking seat which
> was fixed by the dealer replacing the seat base
> 
> It was the drivers side and any side to side motion
> caused the creak


I dont have that problem. I have the problem where the seat is reclining over time backwards. Prompting me to readjust once a week. Also the lumbar support definitely shifts between different amounts of stiffness & inflation.
Today I sat in my car and felt like a small baby was driving it before me as the lumbar support was inflated and stiff to the max.

Over a period of time driving the lumbar support deflates and becomes less rigid. ( can tell because my field of view on my centre mirror also shifts because I am less close to the steering wheel. Because my lumbar support changed how much it pushes/supports my back away from my seat)

2 years of owning the car and frankly I have no idea if this is normal. :evil:


----------

